# October 18th Preview



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This WILL be the year!


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, I'm not even a fan, but that is kinda cool.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The one on the left looks like it will catch fish. The one on the right looks like it would make a good swab for snaking out your sewer lines.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

hahaha nice video


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

My feelings aren't hurt ...I washed my hands 5 times after making the one on the right!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You should be pumped after that huge pre-season win against the Lions last week.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

archman said:


> You should be pumped after that huge pre-season win against the Lions last week.


What about the dress rehearsal tonight against a "contender" in the Tennessee Titans?? They're well on their way. Should be prime come October 18th! You'll be losing some kind of bet!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Parma bass youve got competiton on that yellow black jig. lol haha http://flytyer.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/pittsburgh-steelers-glo-egg/


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> What about the dress rehearsal tonight against a "contender" in the Tennessee Titans?? They're well on their way. Should be prime come October 18th! You'll be losing some kind of bet!


You have to wonder about someone who is bragging about pre-season results. "Hey guys, I won 4 bass tournaments this summer, that means I'm going to slay the steelhead this fall!"

But when you've been desperate for success for....well, forever....I guess it makes sense.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You brought up the Lions game preseason game, I just countered with the Tennessee game. They looked better against the Titans, against a real first team for 3+ quarters. I'm not gonna brag until around 4pm on October 18th


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Titans really played their first team for 3+ quarters? That means midway through the 4th they pulled them?



> You should be pumped after that huge pre-season win against the Lions last week.


=sarcasm.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You got it figured out now! I totally know how sarcastic you can be! Hilarious! Richard Bartel played 10:00 against the Titans "scrubs". 11 losses in a row!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> You got it figured out now! I totally know how sarcastic you can be! Hilarious! Richard Bartel played 10:00 against the Titans "scrubs". 11 losses in a row!


Huh?????????????????????


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh man its starting already I love the fall. 
I'm surprised my front running brother isn't in here rooting for the right one.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Jeff, i'll give you all my steelheadgear if you BURN that brown and orange one!!!!! LOLOL


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey Jeff, i'll give you all my steelheadgear if you BURN that brown and orange one!!!!! LOLOL


DEAL, I have 20 others as replacements!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> Please, don't tell me that you're a *?&%@#%?* *$&%@$#%?* fan 2.


for the sake of my life on the river,,, ummmmmmm, no!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> BTW Bob, those are some really nice words you said to Braydon on your Guide Service site. Sounds like he's got himself a great father.


Thanks man!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yea, and what we do to browns fans who gets out of line!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The one on the left will catch steelies.

The one on the right will catch catfish because it smells.

Go Browns. Even though they'll only win 3 to 4 games this year, gotta stick with them.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a Browns fan, but I've heard the lure on the left sinks to the bottom and only resurfaces in the summer. The one on the right, on the other hand, seems to work against all sorts of fish, up to and including Dolphins, and if casted just right, will even bring down the occasional Ravens and Cardinals.


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Being a Brown's fan is like having a three legged, one eyed dog. It is just so hard to love,....... but you do. Go Brownies!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The one on the right WILL SLAY 'em!! The one on the left looks like a TURD!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

HAHA... 
This is very funny


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

now this is the kind of banter i would like to see in this forum more often 

Go Clowns!

I am just going to have to use the crimson and silver jig I made up, I am sure it will be a winner.


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

... of course that was the only exciting thing to happen in that game, Brownies got hammered and I was at the beer stand when Harrison tackled that idiot.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> LOL....and now, Sunday could turn into a nightmare, all I can do is watch and hope for the best , but...???


haha, you never know. but 23 pass yards definately wont get it done 
go browns!
kast


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hit the Grand this morning for just a couple hours and went 2 for 2 on the Browns colored jig! That's not a good sign for Steeler fan!


----------



## FishWrangler (Aug 25, 2009)

I am going to have to tie up a brown and orange jig this evening. Hopefully I will catch something with it in the morning and that will bring us some much needed luck in the afternoon!


----------

